# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  Cần phần mềm tự học c++

## seotheanhgroup

Ai có phần mềm học c ++ gởi em với nha

----------


## antkingdo

Ra tiệm mua 1 bộ microsoft visual C 6.0 chỉ có 7 ngàn là ok hết ,đầy đủ để bạn trở thành một professernal C++

----------

